# Conte - Milan. Mirabelli:"Ci fu una chiacchierata con lui".



## admin (28 Novembre 2018)

*Conte - Milan. Mirabelli:"Ci fu una chiacchierata con lui".*

Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan".



Chiacchieri con Conte e poi decidi di tenere Montella. Un genio...


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".
> ​



up


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​



 ancora non ha capito che meno parla meglio è per lui. Altrimenti toglierà ogni dubbio su quanto fosse incompetente.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora non ha capito che meno parla meglio è per lui. Altrimenti toglierà ogni dubbio su quanto fosse incompetente.



E il bello è che continua pure...

Uno che dice no a Ibra e prende Andrè Silva...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​



Madonna santa. Solo a leggere il nome di Mirabelli mi sembra di rivivere l'incubo dell'anno scorso. Meno male che è tutto finito.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il bello è che continua pure...
> 
> Uno che dice no a Ibra e prende Andrè Silva...



volevamo Aubameyang ma poi abbiamo virato su Kalinic perché piaceva all'allenatore e avevamo speso il budget per Bonucci.


----------



## Anguus (28 Novembre 2018)

Certo con Conte da subito in panchina e Aubameyang o Benzema in attacco staremmo raccontando un'altra storia


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​





Admin ha scritto:


> Chiacchieri con Conte e poi decidi di tenere Montella. Un genio...



Sì, poi tratta Aubameyang, Immobile, Belotti e Benzema ma alla fine opta per Silva e Kalinic, dopo avere pure scartato Ibrahimovic. La cosa divertente è che ste cose le dice per autoassolversi o vantarsi non sapendo che aggrava ancora di più la sua posizione. Insomma un fenomeno d'intelligenza, mi sorprendo sempre meno di tutte le cappellate che ha combinato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​



Si dimostra anche poco intelligente a rilasciare tutti questi retroscena. Oltre a far la figura dell'incompetente, di solito questi retroscena vengono raccontati dai dirigenti dopo molto anni. Non dopo qualche mese quando sei ancora caldo nella bara.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Novembre 2018)

.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2018)

Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Ma va cagher...


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il bello è che continua pure...
> 
> Uno che dice no a Ibra e prende Andrè Silva...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> volevamo Aubameyang ma poi abbiamo virato su Kalinic perché piaceva all'allenatore e avevamo speso il budget per Bonucci.



Per la cronaca agli attaccanti che ha trattato ha aggiunto anche Higuain e Morata (che a me non piace ma rispetto a quelli che ha preso...) e su Ibra: "Lo offrirono anche a noi ma dicemmo di no". 

Spalletti diceva che sembrava il prete di Frittole, ma questo pare più sprovveduto di Troisi e Benigni messi insieme


----------



## PoloNegativo (29 Novembre 2018)

Se non ricordo male, qualche giorno fa Fassone disse che Li voleva Ronaldo, ma loro due la ritenevano una spesa eccessiva per un singolo giocatore e perciò non si fece nulla. Qui invece Mirabelli riporta una versione diversa, secondo cui il blocco dell’operazione partì dalla proprietà cinese stessa.


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



"È meglio rimanere in silenzio ed apparire un *********, che aprire la bocca e togliere ogni dubbio" (Mark Twain)


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Conversazione ad hoc per quei 4 fanatici polemici post-Silvietto a cui interessa più la polemica con altri milanisti che il bene del Milan..
Su Ibra dichiarazione ridicola.


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2018)

Quale sarebbe la plusvalenza di Silva?al limite recuperiamo quanto speso. Poi difende l acquisto di Bonucci,quell'uomo di m a cui hanno pure dato la fascia.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".


Che ci siamo persi mannaggia.....Conte allenatore e pure CR7 !!!!! Zittitevi buffoni


----------



## Milanista di Milano (29 Novembre 2018)

Mirabelli è la prova che con le conoscenze giuste si può andare da qualsiasi parte!!! Che vergogna aver avuto al Milan questo incompetente moggiano.


----------



## MassimoRE (29 Novembre 2018)

Moggiano? Ora, avrà anche tanti difetti, ma che c'entra con Moggi?


----------



## Igor91 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"*Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto*. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



E poi guarda caso sono arrivati Kalinic e Silva


----------



## uolfetto (29 Novembre 2018)

cioè raiola per il rinnovo di donnarumma aveva chiesto 30/40 milioni di euro nel senso di commissione per lui. ho capito bene?


----------



## Mic (29 Novembre 2018)

Lasciando stare Mira che reputo fortunatamente il passato, la mia attenzione si sposta su Paqueta’...Non è la dichiarazione di Mirab a farmi dubitare del giocatore, piuttosto mi preoccupa il fatto che salvo qualche giocata, attraverso i video di youtube (anche antonini sembrerebbe buono) non si vede nulla di particolarmente emozionante.


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Silva grande plusvalenza?? se ci va bene andiamo in pari, sempre se Siviglia non chiede sconti. Anche lui conferma su CR7.... incredibile. Più che altro non riesco a credere se veramente CR7 avrebbe accettato di venire in un Milan che giocava l'EL e con una rosa tutt'altro che competitiva.

ringraziamo ancora una volta Montella per il colpo Kalinic


----------



## Roccoro (29 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> cioè raiola per il rinnovo di donnarumma aveva chiesto 30/40 milioni di euro nel senso di commissione per lui. ho capito bene?



Chiese molto perché voleva portare Gigio al psg e alla Juve, soprattutto ai bianconeri aspettarono fino all'ultimo prima di prendere il polacco in porta


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Ancora oggi, col senno del poi, è parecchio confuso.
Cerca di spiegare le sue scelte (follie) e poi conclude dicendo che non spenderebbe grosse cifre per paquetà quando lui in prima persona ha speso grosse cifre per tutti i giocatori/ingaggi.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Novembre 2018)

Il prossimo passo è l'ospitata da Barbara D'Urso


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Novembre 2018)

Buongiorno ragazzi, solo per informarvi che stamattina sono stato ad un concessionario Ferrari.. Quasi tutto fatto, sono molto emozionato! Il prezzo a cui me la vendono per me Va bene, e dovrei anche riuscire a mantenerla senza problemi.. Ah no aspetta, sono senza soldi, ciaone


----------



## vannu994 (29 Novembre 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare Mira che reputo fortunatamente il passato, la mia attenzione si sposta su Paqueta’...Non è la dichiarazione di Mirab a farmi dubitare del giocatore, piuttosto mi preoccupa il fatto che salvo qualche giocata, attraverso i video di youtube (anche antonini sembrerebbe buono) non si vede nulla di particolarmente emozionante.



Io ho la stessa sensazione, qui dentro sembra che abbiamo preso un futuro pallone d'oro, felice di ricredermi ma imho (almeno da quello che ho visto, e ammetto poco) non mi sembra un fuoriclasse...


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Novembre 2018)

Ha trattato Aubameyang, Benzema, Immobile e Belotti , per poi prendere kalinic e una giovane scommessa, perché così voleva Montella?
Io credo che le colpe siano tutte del ds invece, non so se per incapacità, ma molto probabilmente ha influito molto la poca esperienza e il non saper gestire il budget a disposizione. Sembra un po come quando uno fa il fantacalcio la prima volta, che non sa bene quanto valgono i giocatori in base al ruolo, vede una possibile occasione, un nome prestigioso e ci si fionda, perdendo di vista l'eventuale pianificazione. Poi arriva agli attaccanti e non ha più budget, e si accontenta degli avanzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io ho la stessa sensazione, qui dentro sembra che abbiamo preso un futuro pallone d'oro, felice di ricredermi ma imho (almeno da quello che ho visto, e ammetto poco) non mi sembra un fuoriclasse...



Sono valutazioni personali degli addetti ai lavori : magari mirabelli oggi boccia paquetà come leonardo , forse , non avrebbe mai preso silva.
Mirabelli che oggi dice non prenderebbe il brasiliano quanto ha speso per i suoi investimenti tecnici???
Paquetà è un talento indiscusso, l'augurio di tutti è che si riveli un fuoriclasse ma affinchè ciò avvenga servono più fattori.
Speriamo.
A me pare un giocatore moderno che sa fare le due fasi : tecnico nel giocare la palla, determinato e cattivo nella fase di non possesso, intelligente negli inserimenti, forte fisicamente e bravo di testa.
I calciatori cosi solitamente in serie A fanno molto bene.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono valutazioni personali degli addetti ai lavori : magari mirabelli oggi boccia paquetà come leonardo , forse , non avrebbe mai preso silva.
> Mirabelli che oggi dice non prenderebbe il brasiliano quanto ha speso per i suoi investimenti tecnici???
> Paquetà è un talento indiscusso, l'augurio di tutti è che si riveli un fuoriclasse ma affinchè ciò avvenga servono più fattori.
> Speriamo.
> ...



Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che sia forte forte, spero che Leo ci abbia visto lungo (in ogni caso non prendo le parti di Mirabelli), però non mi aspetto quel tipo di giocatore che in tanti pensano che sia qui nel Forum. Non è così scontato che faccia bene, partendo dal presupposto che neanche sappiamo in che ruolo potrà giocare, visto che da esterno mi sembra un po' adattato, come Mezz'ala vediamo, è un ruolo difficile tatticamente ed è un ragazzo giovane che ha giocato solo nelle praterie Brasiliane, e il trequartista praticamente non esiste più (almeno nel Milan). Comunque sono felice, in realtà questi sono gli acquisti che vanno fatti, anche se magari a prezzi un po' più bassi. Per esempio con 30 Milioni, magari anche qualcosina meno, potevamo prendere qualcuno di più pronto, quest'estate c'era Torreira che in Inghilterra tiene il centrocampo dell'arsenal da solo a momenti ed ora non avrebbe fatto più comodo un Paredes... Poi ripeto queste sono tutte considerazioni fatte senza conoscere bene il giocatore, magari è un fenomeno, si adatta subito, fa la differenza e il prossimo anno lo rivendiamo a 200 milioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che sia forte forte, spero che Leo ci abbia visto lungo (in ogni caso non prendo le parti di Mirabelli), però non mi aspetto quel tipo di giocatore che in tanti pensano che sia qui nel Forum. Non è così scontato che faccia bene, partendo dal presupposto che neanche sappiamo in che ruolo potrà giocare, visto che da esterno mi sembra un po' adattato, come Mezz'ala vediamo, è un ruolo difficile tatticamente ed è un ragazzo giovane che ha giocato solo nelle praterie Brasiliane, e il trequartista praticamente non esiste più (almeno nel Milan). Comunque sono felice, in realtà questi sono gli acquisti che vanno fatti, anche se magari a prezzi un po' più bassi. Per esempio con 30 Milioni, magari anche qualcosina meno, potevamo prendere qualcuno di più pronto, quest'estate c'era Torreira che in Inghilterra tiene il centrocampo dell'arsenal da solo a momenti ed ora non avrebbe fatto più comodo un Paredes... Poi ripeto queste sono tutte considerazioni fatte senza conoscere bene il giocatore, magari è un fenomeno, si adatta subito, fa la differenza e il prossimo anno lo rivendiamo a 200 milioni.



E' un centrocampista offensivo.
Se poi giocherà dentro al campo o più defilato è tutto da vedere ma appartiene a quella categoria di giocatori che ha soppiantato il vecchio trequartista.
Se saprà inventarsi mezz'ala non lo so, vedremo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la plusvalenza di Silva?al limite recuperiamo quanto speso. Poi difende l acquisto di Bonucci,quell'uomo di m a cui hanno pure dato la fascia.





Black ha scritto:


> Silva grande plusvalenza?? se ci va bene andiamo in pari, sempre se Siviglia non chiede sconti. Anche lui conferma su CR7.... incredibile. Più che altro non riesco a credere se veramente CR7 avrebbe accettato di venire in un Milan che giocava l'EL e con una rosa tutt'altro che competitiva.
> 
> ringraziamo ancora una volta Montella per il colpo Kalinic



silva stava a bilancio per 34 mil, dovete togliere 2 anni di ammortamento (ora non ricordo a quanto ammontasse la quota annuale di ammortamento), se lo riscattano a 35 c'è una bella plusvalenza


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> silva stava a bilancio per 34 mil, dovete togliere 2 anni di ammortamento (ora non ricordo a quanto ammontasse la quota annuale di ammortamento), se lo riscattano a 35 c'è una bella plusvalenza



dal punto di vista contabile ok. Ma per me la plusvalenza è quando riesci a vendere a più di quanto hai comprato. Altrimenti pure se vendi Borini a 3M sarebbe una plusvalenza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> dal punto di vista contabile ok. Ma per me la plusvalenza è quando riesci a vendere a più di quanto hai comprato. Altrimenti pure se vendi Borini a 3M sarebbe una plusvalenza



contabile o no, la plusvalenza cosi viene calcolata, tenendo conto del costo residuo del cartellino togliendo gli anni di ammortamento


----------



## chicagousait (29 Novembre 2018)

Montella che preferisce Kalinic ad _Aubameyang_


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> silva stava a bilancio per 34 mil, dovete togliere 2 anni di ammortamento (ora non ricordo a quanto ammontasse la quota annuale di ammortamento), se lo riscattano a 35 c'è una bella plusvalenza



Non a 38?? Secondo me salta fuori una plusvalenza di 10/15 ..... come per Locatelli in pratica.


----------



## Casnop (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> contabile o no, la plusvalenza cosi viene calcolata, tenendo conto del costo residuo del cartellino togliendo gli anni di ammortamento


La plusvalenza è il valore positivo risultante dalla differenza tra il prezzo di cessione e quello storico, sottratto del fondo di ammortamento già maturato. Essa è una componente del reddito di impresa, di cui segue il relativo regime fiscale.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Ma si, avevi parlato con Conte, poi avevi preso Ronaldo. Ma chi ti crede farabutto. Falla finita e smettila di lucrare ancora sul Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non a 38?? Secondo me salta fuori una plusvalenza di 10/15 ..... come per Locatelli in pratica.



se non ricordo male, in un vecchio topic l'utente re dell'est posto i vari valori a bilancio e silva era riportato per 34 mil e questa cosa stupi pure me visto che i vari pennivendoli riportavano come valore una quarantina di mil


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza è il valore positivo risultante dalla differenza tra il prezzo di cessione e quello storico, sottratto del fondo di ammortamento già maturato. Essa è una componente del reddito di impresa, di cui segue il relativo regime fiscale.



appunto, pero la gente pur di andare contro l'odiato "mirabrutti" deve negare come viene calcolata la plusvalenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli, a Sportitalia, sul Milan con un retroscena su Conte:"Montella era al Milan e meritava di restare, avendo fatto bene. Avevamo pensato di cambiarlo. Probabilmente abbiamo fatto un errore a confermarlo. Conte? Ci fu una chiacchierata nell'estate del 2017. Bonucci? E' un acquisto che difendo, non un flop. Con la Juve non si trovavano, e noi ne abbiamo approfittato. *Silva? Sarà tra le plusvalenze più grandi del Milan*. L'attaccante? E' risaputo che volessi portare al Milan Aubameyang. L'ho incontrato più volte. Ma la trattativa era difficile. E Montella aveva espresso grande gradimento per Kalinic. Oltre ad Aubameyang abbiamo trattato Immobile, Belotti e Benzema. Abbiamo trattato quattro attaccanti: Immobile, Aubameyang, Belotti e Benzema. Ibra? Non lo riprenderei. Il MIlan deve costruire un nuovo ciclo, quindi Ibra non può essere il giocatore adatto. Donnarumma? Raiola aveva chiesto 30-40 mln per il rinnovo. Noi non abbiamo speso un euro. I toni sono stati molto accesi, anche a casa sua ".​
> Ancora Mirabelli:"Per Cristiano Ronaldo parlammo di ingaggio e facemmo tutto. Poi la proprietà cinese bloccò tutto perché i costi erano insostenibili. Con la proprietà di oggi sarebbe al Milan. Paquetà? È un buon talento ma non ci spenderei grosse cifre".



Mah..Kakà è stato una plusvalenza da 60 milioni; Sheva da oltre 40; Lo stesso Silva (Thiago) altri 40..

Silva (André) porterà se lo riscattano giusto una decina di milioni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..Kakà è stato una plusvalenza da 60 milioni; Sheva da oltre 40; Lo stesso Silva (Thiago) altri 40..
> 
> Silva (André) porterà se lo riscattano giusto una decina di milioni



Ma infatti è proprio questo il punto, se tutto andrà bene (incrociamo le dita) ci sarà una plusvalenza molto contenuta e questo la fa passare come chissà cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo il punto, se tutto andrà bene (incrociamo le dita) ci sarà una plusvalenza molto contenuta e questo la fa passare come chissà cosa



Vabbé poraccio lo capisco, è disoccupato e ha in capo l'accusa di aver sperperato un mercato da 240 milioni...mica bello come curriculum


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé poraccio lo capisco, è disoccupato e ha in capo l'accusa di aver sperperato un mercato da 240 milioni...mica bello come curriculum



Sì lo penso anch'io, già da un po' mi sono accorto che va propagandando i suoi servizi tramite qualche elogio qua e là di qualche giornalista amico ed anche questa intervista è dell'amico criscitiello. Normale che sia così, ma il problema è che più parla e peggio è per lui, nell'intento di farsi pubblicità si affossa.


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> contabile o no, la plusvalenza cosi viene calcolata, tenendo conto del costo residuo del cartellino togliendo gli anni di ammortamento



si va bene ho capito. Sei tu non capisci il senso del mio ragionamento. Mirabelli fa il "figo" per una "plusvalenza" del genere, ma quando vai a prendere un giocatore a pochi spicci e poi ne incassi 100M allora cos'è?
per me le grosse plusvalenze sono quelle che abbiamo fatto con Kakà e T.Silva, giocatori presi a 2 spicci e poi venduti a vagonate di milioni. O in tempi recenti Coutinho, Mbappè, ecc...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> si va bene ho capito. Sei tu non capisci il senso del mio ragionamento. Mirabelli fa il "figo" per una "plusvalenza" del genere, ma quando vai a prendere un giocatore a pochi spicci e poi ne incassi 100M allora cos'è?
> per me le grosse plusvalenze sono quelle che abbiamo fatto con Kakà e T.Silva, giocatori presi a 2 spicci e poi venduti a vagonate di milioni. O in tempi recenti Coutinho, Mbappè, ecc...



figo o non figo, sei tu a non capire che ciò che mirabelli corrisponde al vero, poi se vogliamo negare la realtà dei fatti perche mirabelli sta antipatico facciamolo pure, pero per onestà intellettuale bisogna riconoscere che se silva verrà riscattato a 35 mil le bella plusvalenza verrà fatta per la felicità dei bilanci del milan.


----------



## Aron (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> figo o non figo, sei tu a non capire che ciò che mirabelli corrisponde al vero, poi se vogliamo negare la realtà dei fatti perche mirabelli sta antipatico facciamolo pure, pero per onestà intellettuale bisogna riconoscere che se silva verrà riscattato a 35 mil le bella plusvalenza verrà fatta per la felicità dei bilanci del milan.



Tutto da vedere che lo riscattino. 
Le plusvalenze importanti sono comunque quelle in cui vendi il cartellino a un prezzo maggiore di quanto l'hai pagato.
Quelli che mantengono il loro valore ti permettono di andare in pareggio o di farci un piccolo margine, ma è poca roba.


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2018)

Lo scriverò fino alla morte, noi risorgeremo quando avremo un management in grado di fare le scelte giuste.
Fin quando preferiranno Montella e Gattuso a Conte, Kalinic e Silva a Ibra o Auba... saremo la solita squadraccia che può raggranellare qualche punto solo tirando calci e mettendosi tutta dietro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutto da vedere che lo riscattino.
> Le plusvalenze importanti sono comunque quelle in cui vendi il cartellino a un prezzo maggiore di quanto l'hai pagato.
> Quelli che mantengono il loro valore ti permettono di andare in pareggio o di farci un piccolo margine, ma è poca roba.



a bilancio silva è stato registrato a 34 mil, generalmente l'ammortamento viene calcolato dividendo il prezzo per gli anni di contratto, ipotizzando 4 anni di contratto l'ammortamento annuale è piu o meno di 8 mil, dopo due anni il prezzo residuo dovrebbe essere di 18 mil piu o meno, ora se lo riscattano a 35 si registra una bella plusvalenza di 17 mil. Poi se dobbiamo negare pure questo solo perchè silva è stato preso dal duo antipatico ok facciamolo pure.


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> figo o non figo, sei tu a non capire che ciò che mirabelli corrisponde al vero, poi se vogliamo negare la realtà dei fatti perche mirabelli sta antipatico facciamolo pure, pero per onestà intellettuale bisogna riconoscere che se silva verrà riscattato a 35 mil le bella plusvalenza verrà fatta per la felicità dei bilanci del milan.



ancora? eh allora proprio non vuoi capire. Lascio perdere io allora. 

p.s. Veramente difficile fare le plusvalenze così.... quanta competenza. Bravo Mirabelli!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ancora? eh allora proprio non vuoi capire. Lascio perdere io allora.
> 
> p.s. Veramente difficile fare le plusvalenze così.... quanta competenza. Bravo Mirabelli!!



hai ragione tu, da oggi in poi valgono solo le plusvalenze da 100 mil in su


----------



## Garrincha (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a bilancio silva è stato registrato a 34 mil, generalmente l'ammortamento viene calcolato dividendo il prezzo per gli anni di contratto, ipotizzando 4 anni di contratto l'ammortamento annuale è piu o meno di 8 mil, dopo due anni il prezzo residuo dovrebbe essere di 18 mil piu o meno, ora se lo riscattano a 35 si registra una bella plusvalenza di 17 mil. Poi se dobbiamo negare pure questo solo perchè silva è stato preso dal duo antipatico ok facciamolo pure.



Se vendi un giocatore quanto lo hai pagato a meno che non siano passati cinque anni non stai facendo plusvalenza e sopratutto non stai facendo una delle più grandi plusvalenze del Milan ©, non ci hai rimesso che non è poco ma non ci hai nemmeno guadagnato


----------



## Aron (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a bilancio silva è stato registrato a 34 mil, generalmente l'ammortamento viene calcolato dividendo il prezzo per gli anni di contratto, ipotizzando 4 anni di contratto l'ammortamento annuale è piu o meno di 8 mil, dopo due anni il prezzo residuo dovrebbe essere di 18 mil piu o meno, ora se lo riscattano a 35 si registra una bella plusvalenza di 17 mil. Poi se dobbiamo negare pure questo solo perchè silva è stato preso dal duo antipatico ok facciamolo pure.



Per le aspettative che c'erano su Silva (non da parte mia, ma in generale), il sui valore doveva alzarsi, non mantenersi uguale o andare leggermente al ribasso.

Come operazione di mercato non è che sia stata delle migliori, soprattutto considerando che quando prendi un giovane molto costoso fai un investimento che devi proteggere, e per proteggere i giovani l'unico modo è quello di affiancarli a dei giocatori già affermati.


Resta poi tutto da vere che il Siviglia opti per il riscatto. Il Siviglia è un club che normalmente spende cifre più basse in sede di calciomercato. Per spronarli all'acquisto, Andrè Silva dovrebbe arrivare come minimo a quota 30 goal tra campionato e coppe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se vendi un giocatore quanto lo hai pagato a meno che non siano passati cinque anni non stai facendo plusvalenza e sopratutto non stai facendo una delle più grandi plusvalenze del Milan ©, non ci hai rimesso che non è poco ma non ci hai nemmeno guadagnato



la plusvalenza di più di 15 mil ci sarebbe, quello va a bilancio ed è quello che conta , negare questo è negare l'evidenza  lquesto a riprovare che puntare sui giovani giusti e al giusto prezzo non è mai sbagliato visto che almeno dal punto di vista economico non vai a perderci


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per le aspettative che c'erano su Silva (non da parte mia, ma in generale), il sui valore doveva alzarsi, non mantenersi uguale o andare leggermente al ribasso.
> 
> Come operazione di mercato non è che sia stata delle migliori, soprattutto considerando che quando prendi un giovane molto costoso fai un investimento che devi proteggere, e per proteggere i giovani l'unico modo è quello di affiancarli a dei giocatori già affermati.
> 
> ...



se non lo riscattano cmq non ci perdiamo visto che per uno schick qualsiasi tra bonus e cavilli vari per riscattarlo completamente ce ne vogliono 40  se silva verra venduto a 35 mil si fa una buona plusvalenza a prescindere dal fatto che mirabelli stia simpatico o meno quindi in entrambi i casi il milan casca in piedi, e ad un tifoso del milan questo dovrebbe interessare


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hai ragione tu, da oggi in poi valgono solo le plusvalenze da 100 mil in su



Gli anni di contratto di Silva sono 5, e il riscatto scatterà (se scatterà) il prossimo giugno. Detto questo, due punti rapidi rapidi:
1. Non c'è un solo giocatore comprato dall'********* che si sia rivalutato anche solo di mezzo euro in una stagione e tre mesi. Anzi, la maggior parte di essi si è svalutata grandemente.
C'è da vantarsi di fare plusvalenza di un paio di milioncini solo grazie all'ammortamento che abbassa il peso del cartellino a bilancio, e dopo un totale fallimento tecnico?
2. Se queste sono plusvalenze di cui vantarsi, a Sabatini avrebbero dovuto costruire una statua equestre davanti al Colosseo: Alisson +75 milioni, Marquinhos +30, Salah +35, e potrei andare facilmente avanti. In pochi mesi di Inter ha comprato Skriniar a 20, una possibile e facilissima plusvalenza da 60 o 70 milioni sull'unghia. Nella stessa estate in cui l'********* buttava nell'inceneritore più di 200 milioni di euro.
Mi faccia il piacere...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Gli anni di contratto di Silva sono 5, e il riscatto scatterà (se scatterà) il prossimo giugno. Detto questo, due punti rapidi rapidi:
> 1. Non c'è un solo giocatore comprato dall'********* che si sia rivalutato anche solo di mezzo euro in una stagione e tre mesi. Anzi, la maggior parte di essi si è svalutata grandemente.
> C'è da vantarsi di fare plusvalenza di un paio di milioncini solo grazie all'ammortamento che abbassa il peso del cartellino a bilancio, e dopo un totale fallimento tecnico?
> 2. Se queste sono plusvalenze di cui vantarsi, a Sabatini avrebbero dovuto costruire una statua equestre davanti al Colosseo: Alisson +75 milioni, Marquinhos +30, Salah +35, e potrei andare facilmente avanti. In pochi mesi di Inter ha comprato Skriniar a 20, una possibile e facilissima plusvalenza da 60 o 70 milioni sull'unghia. Nella stessa estate in cui l'********* buttava nell'inceneritore più di 200 milioni di euro.
> Mi faccia il piacere...



questa è un altra storia, io contestavo il fatto che si critica pure quando uno dice una cosa sacrosanta: con silva il milan fara una buona plusvalenza? Si è un dato di fatto  a momenti si arriva a negare pure la mega plusvalenza fatte con niang, de sciglio e quell'altro paracarro di lapadula solo perche le operazioni sono state fatte dal calabrese


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Gli anni di contratto di Silva sono 5, e il riscatto scatterà (se scatterà) il prossimo giugno. Detto questo, due punti rapidi rapidi:
> 1. Non c'è un solo giocatore comprato dall'********* che si sia rivalutato anche solo di mezzo euro in una stagione e tre mesi. Anzi, la maggior parte di essi si è svalutata grandemente.
> C'è da vantarsi di fare plusvalenza di un paio di milioncini solo grazie all'ammortamento che abbassa il peso del cartellino a bilancio, e dopo un totale fallimento tecnico?
> 2. Se queste sono plusvalenze di cui vantarsi, a Sabatini avrebbero dovuto costruire una statua equestre davanti al Colosseo: Alisson +75 milioni, Marquinhos +30, Salah +35, e potrei andare facilmente avanti. In pochi mesi di Inter ha comprato Skriniar a 20, una possibile e facilissima plusvalenza da 60 o 70 milioni sull'unghia. Nella stessa estate in cui l'********* buttava nell'inceneritore più di 200 milioni di euro.
> Mi faccia il piacere...



This. 
Per non parlare di strinic mezzo morto e conti un anno e mezzo fermo. 
Oltre che incompetente questo porta pure sfiga secondo me. 
Di tutti gli acquisti salverei solo Kessie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> This.
> Per non parlare di strinic mezzo morto e conti un anno e mezzo fermo.
> Oltre che incompetente questo porta pure sfiga secondo me.
> Di tutti gli acquisti salverei solo Kessie



vabbe l'infortunio di conti mo è colpa di mirabelli?  mirabelli praticamente è diventato un tormentono in stile "e allora il PD!11!!?"


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questa è un altra storia, io contestavo il fatto che si critica pure quando uno dice una cosa sacrosanta: con silva il milan fara una buona plusvalenza? Si è un dato di fatto  a momenti si arriva a negare pure la mega plusvalenza fatte con niang, de sciglio e quell'altro paracarro di lapadula solo perche le operazioni sono state fatte dal calabrese



E questo è anche vero. I colpi migliori di mirabelli secondo me sono state le cessioni (anche se kucka col senno di poi l avrei tenuto). Però queste cessioni sono nel magico confine tra la maestria del venditore e l incompetenza del compratore..


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Novembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe l'infortunio di conti mo è colpa di mirabelli?  mirabelli praticamente è diventato un tormentono in stile "e allora il PD!11!!?"



Ma non ho detto che è colpa sua, Ahahaha, dove sta scritto? Era una battuta, anche per sottolineare che dei suoi acquisti salverei solo kessie! E questo perché o i giocatori che ha preso sono altamente inadeguati o perché si sono rotti (ma non per colpa sua, che qua va sottolineato tutto)


----------



## Djici (29 Novembre 2018)

La plusvalenza di 14 mln 
E chi se ne frega se non ci siamo qualificati in CL 

Ogni volta che parla dimostra sempre più come sia incredibile che questo è stato il DS del Milan con il più alto budget della nostra storia.


----------



## Black (29 Novembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se vendi un giocatore quanto lo hai pagato a meno che non siano passati cinque anni non stai facendo plusvalenza e sopratutto non stai facendo una delle più grandi plusvalenze del Milan ©, non ci hai rimesso che non è poco ma non ci hai nemmeno guadagnato






Aron ha scritto:


> Per le aspettative che c'erano su Silva (non da parte mia, ma in generale), il sui valore doveva alzarsi, non mantenersi uguale o andare leggermente al ribasso.
> 
> Come operazione di mercato non è che sia stata delle migliori, soprattutto considerando che quando prendi un giovane molto costoso fai un investimento che devi proteggere, e per proteggere i giovani l'unico modo è quello di affiancarli a dei giocatori già affermati.
> 
> ...






Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Gli anni di contratto di Silva sono 5, e il riscatto scatterà (se scatterà) il prossimo giugno. Detto questo, due punti rapidi rapidi:
> 1. Non c'è un solo giocatore comprato dall'********* che si sia rivalutato anche solo di mezzo euro in una stagione e tre mesi. Anzi, la maggior parte di essi si è svalutata grandemente.
> C'è da vantarsi di fare plusvalenza di un paio di milioncini solo grazie all'ammortamento che abbassa il peso del cartellino a bilancio, e dopo un totale fallimento tecnico?
> 2. Se queste sono plusvalenze di cui vantarsi, a Sabatini avrebbero dovuto costruire una statua equestre davanti al Colosseo: Alisson +75 milioni, Marquinhos +30, Salah +35, e potrei andare facilmente avanti. In pochi mesi di Inter ha comprato Skriniar a 20, una possibile e facilissima plusvalenza da 60 o 70 milioni sull'unghia. Nella stessa estate in cui l'********* buttava nell'inceneritore più di 200 milioni di euro.
> Mi faccia il piacere...




e per fortuna che non sono solo io a far notare che quanto sostiene Mirabelli sull'operazione Silva è tutta fuffa. Un pò come le statistiche alla Galliani


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2018)

250 milioni spesi. Squadra fuori dagli obiettivi stagionali,ha tenuto troppo tempo Montella,ha fatto un rinnovo triennale al modesto allenatore che abbiamo in panchina,Biglia,RR,Borini,Kalinic da colabrodo ma si dovrebbe osannare per la piccola plusvalenza di Silva?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2018)

In ogni caso più parla più mi fa capire quanto fosse incompetente. Ammesso che lui volesse davvero Aubameyang mentre Montella spingeva per Kalinic, un direttore sportivo serio avrebbe zittito il tecnico e preso Aubameyang lo stesso. La verità è che dopo l'acquisto di Bonucci non c'era più il cash per un attaccante importante. Lui e Fessone hanno giocato a Football Manager per un anno e mezzo, alle spalle del Milan. L'ultimo regalino di Mirabelli è stato quello di rinnovare per tre anni a Gattuso, sperando che tra calabresi si instaurasse quella complicità tanto nociva in molti ambienti. A ogni modo il suo tentativo di trasformarci nell'FC Calabria fortunatamente è fallito.


----------

